# Need a break.... Shrimp



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

After tons of papers and late late nights and MUGS of coffee.... I've decided today i'll take a break before I hot the books again for another midterm on the 17th! and then another 1 midterm per week for the next 4 weeks at the same time its that peak month again where everyone wants shrimp. Should have taken this semester off as well 

anyways here are some pics of shrimps from fiddling around with the closeup lens +4.

Painted Fire red and Taiwan Fire red









DARK Chocolate shrimp









Green Baulbilti









Red Rili









BKK with mosuras









Pumpkin Shrimp









Enjoy =)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, those are pretty nice pictures for a dinky close up +4. I can never get mine to look like that. Did you have the flash on or just extra light on the tank?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

yes had to use flash. Wanted more detail and less noise so I dialed down to ISO100 + half strength flash on camera. No external flash was used other than the cameras.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice. If you're using a flash, the actual shrimp is probably much nicer than the pictures. I find that using a camera flash washes out alot of the colours. So it's not as nice (although maybe I need to play around with the colour temperature). But still very nice pictures, given that you are limited by your camera.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks =) only reason I used flash was prevent sound in pictures and to get more clear pictures otherwise low ISO + shrimps moving for food = blurry pics =P


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

your photo skill and shrimps are looking very good. Keep them coming. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------

